# Pit part hunt: nothing but frustration



## LMJ (Apr 5, 2007)

I want a WBS. SO badly.

I refuse to drop hundreds of dollars on a factory-built unit. COMPLETELY contravines the spirit of the cue.*

I can saw. I can drill. I can bolt. I can solder, braze, and I can ALMOST weld.

But I can't find parts.

No, these days, it seems, every scrapyard does just that to everything that comes thru the gates: scraps it. Straight into the crusher, then the shredder.

No food-grade drums to be found. Or old refrigerators. Or even stainless (or much better, cast iron) grates to be found, or a even just a dead microwave for a firebox.

Such a disposable culture we live in. 



*Plus I'd kind of like to gradually build it into a motorcycle sidecar, which would be considerably more difficult with a commercial model that I couldn't control the design of.


----------



## JMediger (Apr 5, 2007)

Alright, I'll expose my ignorance ... what is a WBS?  And why are you looking for an old refrigerator?  Maybe if I knew, I could help ... ?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 6, 2007)

Like JMediger - I am at a loss with your "WBS" term.

Are you talking about making a grill/smoker out of old 55-gallon steel drums?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 6, 2007)

It could be he is talking about a WSM...dunno!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 6, 2007)

Wood-burning smoker.

sorries, me am dumb


----------



## JMediger (Apr 6, 2007)

No apologies necessary - If you were looking around here, I'd advise you to go knock on some of the farmers' doors in the area.  They all seem to have tons of "extra parts" in their yards.  Any whoo ... good luck in your hunt!


----------

